# Professional is something you are, not something you do



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok back with the 1st write up of 2018, and its a doozy.

I often fix previously "detailed" vehicles and try not to make a big deal of it. There is kind of an unwritten rule within the industry, you don't directly call people out, but if someone else does then its fair game to speak the truth about what you know. But this car was different.

The "detailer" in question lied on multiple occasions to the owners about his experience, knowledge and products being used. And when products arose even though he was honest with the owners he was unable to be honest with himself, and thats what worries me. I will come back to this later

So the car in question is a black Renault Kadjar. It received a full new car prep, based on a 3 stage machine and ceramics package. It was less than a week that the owners began to have issues. To cut a long story short after an assessment of the damage, and the possibility of needing new trims all round, I agreed to take on the job and try to fix the issues. And they were as follows:

Unpolished paint from the "3 stage machine"

DSC_0581 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

High spots left on the paint

DSC_0563 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

High spots left on the chrome

DSC_0558 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0567 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And then there was that trim.....

IMG_20180114_113239_320 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

I decided to start with the paint. Rear end first that was previously totally untouched. Through 2 stages

DSC_0513 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0514 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0515 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Some over the rear arches

DSC_0519 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0520 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0521 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

High spots on the paint

DSC_0573 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0574 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Smears from clogged microfibres during removal

DSC_0544 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0546 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Then the trim. This took me 2 days to clean as best as I could, using every method I could muster up, and make up as I went. This is cleaned, not coated

DSC_0569 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0572 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Chrome last. As this isn't actual "chrome" I am limited to how much I can machine it. It came out good but not great

DSC_0577 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0578 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0579 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0580 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Once I was happy with how the car came out, it was time for coatings. As far as I can tell the wheels were not done, if they were the coating was crap or not done properly, the glass DEFINITELY wasn't done, and paint and trim were redone

DSC_0583 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0584 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And finally a few afters. Looking great I think

DSC_0589 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0586 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0587 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0588 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0592 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0594 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0595 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

So I want to try to keep this thread positive, and useful. Don't ask who it was, I simply will not say. They may have travelled a long way, they may not have. The agreement was we would not name and shame as long as they acted responsibly finally. 
My biggest issue with tradesmen like this is the excuses. He admitted upon collection it was his first ceramic job. His words "if I had told you before hand you wouldn't have let me do it", my customers response, "yes you are correct". He didn't even take the time to practice on his own vehicle, it was straight to charging. The products used were not what was discussed, followed by excuses. And worst of all was the fact that he knew what the issue was with the trims, but blamed Renault. There was no ownership. 
This is an opportunity for all users, and budding detailers to learn a lesson. We all make mistakes, if you fail to take ownership of them you will never improve. If you continue to make the same mistakes over and over again, blaming others, you ruin the industry from which you are trying to make profit, and you feel bitter to others who have not made the mistakes. You are literally ruining your own opportunity to generate revenue. So practice, stay in your lane, and instead of being entitled, get better. 
And if you are searching for a detailer, simply having the word on a sign is not enough. Search their history. Speak with them, speak with others about them, if you are not comfortable, walk away.

There is a lot more to being a professional than being paid too do a thing.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Well, from the end result photos I hope and suspect the car owners are very happy bunnies now. Looks very good now - you've done well to rectify the issues...

:thumb:


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Great turnaround but truly shocking! I hope the other 'detailer' paid for you to put things right. They give the profession a bad name. Well done though to you.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Great turn around, one question, when you say high spots on the paint what is it referring to? I know I can see the flaw in the picture but how’s it caused?


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Great rescue job and top advice!

Peter


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Cracking job as always


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I feel sorry for the owner possibly paying out twice for the same job doing.

I know you said you won’t name but it may help somebody else from ruining there prized possession.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Great turn around, one question, when you say high spots on the paint what is it referring to? I know I can see the flaw in the picture but how's it caused?


Un removed coating is a high spot, thick coating thats cured basically


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's a fantastic result there Chum. Good on you for not naming the individual responsible for that mess. I take it you and he had a conversation about the products that were used on the car. 

It's a really poor show if someone pays for work that simply hasn't been done. The fact that the wheels and glass weren't done just beggars belief. Most of the weekend warriors on here (myself included) try to achieve a better standard than that. 

Great advice regarding the questioning and research. Can I add that regardless of the service, things can go wrong from time to time. However, the real measure of a company is how it goes about rectifying those problems. 

Well done chum. 

Cooks 

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Excellent work and great write up, thank you for sharing. Really liked the bit about learning from mistakes...

As James Dyson said: *"Enjoy failure and learn from it. You never learn from success"* :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Well saved, 
its a big shame the previous individual didnt take any pride in the work they were paid to carry out and also treating the customer with such disrespect is shameful,
hopefully a lesson will be learnt.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Top job as usual mate car looks stunning


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Great work as always :thumb:

I hope this "detailer" covered the cost needed to sort his/her mess!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great work Matt I think if people understood how close it was to a massive bill for having to replace all the trim and the damage the detailer did to the plastic they would appreciate even more the work that had to go in to saving that trim

Not much changes but more effort does need to be made on researching good detailers its always the same old thing nice close up shots on websites of swirls then far away shots of shiny paint or using lighting and an angle with camera to make it look great when people understand about camera angles and lighting it makes a big difference to how you view peoples work.

Facebook is full of valeters now calling them selves detailers yes we all start somewhere but make sure you practice practice and more practice your art before hitting people cars a lot more I could say on this subject but ill shut up there.

Keep up the honest work Matt its always a pleasure to see :thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Well done Matt, we have to do this sometimes, back in the day it was just a case of removing the polish from the trim and gaps, now we see the same as this, coatings like this in the wrong hands is not good! I can only see this cropping up more and more but at least we finish up as the good guys :thumb:


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Smart car. Unfortunately there are cowboys in every industry, and the worst thing is that a few will earn more money than the people who take the time to do a proper job.


----------



## das6dan (Dec 18, 2016)

Nice one, such a shame when a job you think is going to be pucker goes sour, as you say, do your research all the time, sometimes people are just good blaggers though!

What was the trick with the chrome?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Great work mate, shame about the first Detailer, like most things you put your trust in someone to do a good job whether its detailing related or not


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Thats a great job it a shame the original person didnt know what they were doing .
What did you use to clean the trim up ?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Well written account and very professional approach Matt, both in the work, the previous "detailer" and rectifying the problem.

States on my website in the contact page "make the concious decision to research your detailer". I would prefer a potential customer to do this, do as much digging as you like, opposed to- how much? and the other guy quoted a lot less!!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Excellent rescue mission there chap:buffer::thumb::thumb:

Chris


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Excellent write up and sound advice.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Enjoyed reading your write up Matt, sound advice and as usual an excellent job


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I really enjoy reading about every detail you do, it's a real pity that this was correcting someone's mistakes. An excellent job as ever.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

As you say, people should seek opinions/feedback on the detailers before using them. Glad I did! Well done in repairing the mistakes of inexperience with coatings!:thumb:


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

A lot of the problem, as you say, is price!
I do high quality mobile car valeting, but I won't class myself as a detailer, despite customers stating that my attention to detail is excellent. But I get numerous people saying, "how much????, I can get it done elsewhere for a tenner"......they pay £50k+ for a car but won't pay for a quality valet!


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Great recovery mate and very well said


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well done mate, there are way to many inexperienced people calling themselves detailers, had a machine polisher for Xmas, now I am a detailer.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

you wrote the perfect sentece. It is not what you do, is what you are. I am giving my opinion and I dont even consider amateur, I am still learning, but I am seeing this like a customer.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great work and Thread Matt and nothing less than I would expect of you and your professional attitude. :thumb:

'Caveat Emptor' or Buyer Beware couldn't be any more important these days given the number of people trying to rip you off, take advantage or just provide a second rate service. 

Alan W


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

Very professional attitude. Respect!!
That's in my opinion how it should be everywhere.
Great result on the Kadjhar


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Well written account and very professional approach Matt, both in the work, the previous "detailer" and rectifying the problem.
> 
> States on my website in the contact page "make the concious decision to research your detailer". I would prefer a potential customer to do this, do as much digging as you like, opposed to- how much? and the other guy quoted a lot less!!


Standard practise Rob, unfortunately some people are more focused on how cheap they can get the job done as opposed to how well they can get it done...

Good save Matt, a very professional approach!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

A great professional attitude towards something that can be so frustrating in our industry...great save Matt:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

cossiecol said:


> Great work as always :thumb:
> 
> I hope this "detailer" covered the cost needed to sort his/her mess!


He did, a resolution was achieved hence why I wont name. I truly want them to see this and understand that they simply need to practice, at all things. Im not trying to preach I just don't know how else to get across to people that this is a business and has to be taken seriously. I cant believe the truly basic questions asked on some of the Facebook pages by "professionals", and true advice is rarely welcomed. Sometimes "don't do it you are not ready" is the right answer, but its seen as negative. It doesn't happen in any other industry where a pro, will ask a page full of people who don't do it for a living, how to do the thing he is paid to do. Its like a plumber asking a forum how to fit a gas boiler, there is no way anyone would pay for that tradesman.

I don't know, I'm just getting a bit let down by the unprofessionalism within this profession 
But then I speak to the people I look upto and I know I'm not alone


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2018)

Fair play...whenever I look at your posts (one of the few "professionals") I bother with...you look to do very good work.None of this...change of angle with the light or camera for the before and after shots.
Maybe the problem starts with the fact that any one can call them self a detailer...as opposed to doctor etc.Is there any recognised training...NVQ,city and Guilds etc.Every plumber,bricklayer etc worth paying will have qualifications.Not including the "training days" run by people that are probably best at running "training days".
Or the...we completely map all the car with a paint thickness gauge...that we dont use properly,but it looks good.
Then there was/is the guy who always bragged about how much he,d charged to wash a car..thread always read "The £4000 Ford Fiesta wash" or similar...no wonder some folk think "Im having some of that".
At the end of the day...the good guys will be around for a long time....the rest,as with some of the product sellers will be long gone.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well done on the rectification and for getting a resolution sorted.

There is something to be said these days about the quality of workmanship in a lot of professions and I know far too many people who just go after the 'cheap' option whenever they are confronted with anything.

The old saying 'Buy cheap, buy twice' seems to be more true than ever.


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Very Well written Matt and very professional approach in not naming. Car looks lovely and the customer ended up in very capable hands


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

As ever well said that man or the man, I’m not a detailer I just have a hobby I enjoy, recently been asked about coatings but I’m not sure about it so I’ve decided not to do it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

